# Holz Hausen



## MadTripper (Oct 12, 2008)

I figured I'd post my Holz Hausen.  My first one fell and I just finished my second today.  Enjoy!








Tripper


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 12, 2008)

Very good job


----------



## moondoggy (Oct 12, 2008)

nice one, towers over mine.
i actually pulled the middle out of mine to dry faster.
now its a hollow oval.....for now i should say.

HEY i see ~4' of something sticking out of the ground that you missed!...... get on that before it rots.


----------



## MadTripper (Oct 13, 2008)

moondoggy said:
			
		

> nice one, towers over mine.
> i actually pulled the middle out of mine to dry faster.
> now its a hollow oval.....for now i should say.
> 
> HEY i see ~4' of something sticking out of the ground that you missed!...... get on that before it rots.




Thanks for the compliments.  That is about 5 feet of locust I just pounded in this summer for our orchard, garden and chickens.  I don't expect that to rot in my lifetime.

Tripper


----------



## moondoggy (Oct 13, 2008)

ah' a post with purpose. i get it now.
but tying chickens to a post is just weird.... hahaha.


----------



## MadTripper (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a shot of the whole layout.  The area closest to the camera is the orchard and then the chicken coop is further out.  The coop has two runs.  The chickens run on a side for a year while we plant on the other and then swap.  The chickens provide fertilizer while they are contained and then they are let loose on the what is left in the garden to clean up.







Tripper


----------



## moondoggy (Oct 13, 2008)

that's beautiful man.


----------



## MadTripper (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks!  Only about 3 hours from you if your location is accurate.  I'm about 4 miles from where I grew up.  My wife and I purchased @25 acres 4 years ago and built the house about a year and a half ago.  The foundation was an old bar hence the silo 8 inches from my house.  It is a work in progress but we are enjoying it.

Tripper


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Mad with all the room you have you should come up with another plan for stacking wood. Many members here can tell ya stories of their HH's melting down...I just happen to notice the little one in the background. btw really nice place ya got there.


----------



## MadTripper (Oct 13, 2008)

I have first hand experience of one taking a turn for the worse.  It was partially self induced because it was loose enough to make me nervous with my children around.  Not a huge deal for me as I'm now moving the wood into the basement for some "kiln" seasoning.  I have read through the site and see that some believe there is a benefit to stacking in HH form and others think they don't accomplish any claims to decreased time.  Before I found the site, I hadn't talked or heard of anyone that actually tried it so I set my mind to try it.  Besides all that, I really like the small footprint and they look nice.  I'm sure I'll come up with another option if this doesn't work but I have full southern exposure and some hellacious winds so we'll see.  I also have some landscaping work and another fenced in area for pigs to accomplish so I have to be cautious as to placement for the time being.  Once my fences are setup, I have a pretty good idea as to where I'll stack in the future.

Again, thanks for the compliments.  We really enjoy living in this area and it's a great place to raise children not to mention a huge variety of quality hard wood available.

Tripper


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well all long as you thought it threw its a good thing. The HH's look so good when complete they become a child magnet....storming the castle that kind of thing.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Lookin' good man, I'm trying to finish my first one up before the ghosts and goblins come out..... %-P 

GREAT idea on the chicken run too, let those guys fertilize for ya!


----------



## MadTripper (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, the effort is not worth it in the end for me.  My second fell today all on its own so I'm done making something more difficult than it needs to be.  I finished moving the first debacle into the basement so there is about 2 cord set.  I stacked in two piles so I can alternate.  Now I have to decide on what to do with the balance of the wood.  I have a great area right next to the house however it is on the west side so it won't get as much sun as I'd like.  Of course the wind comes out of the northwest so it would receive a beating all winter long and add a little protection for the house.  Ahhh, what to do..what to do...

Tripper


----------



## iceman (Oct 16, 2008)

MadTripper said:
			
		

> Well, the effort is not worth it in the end for me.  My second fell today all on its own so I'm done making something more difficult than it needs to be.  I finished moving the first debacle into the basement so there is about 2 cord set.  I stacked in two piles so I can alternate.  Now I have to decide on what to do with the balance of the wood.  I have a great area right next to the house however it is on the west side so it won't get as much sun as I'd like.  Of course the wind comes out of the northwest so it would receive a beating all winter long and add a little protection for the house.  Ahhh, what to do..what to do...
> 
> Tripper



lol... not laughing at you but i admire those who make em but i know if it were me i would have the same result ...so i won't even try it .... just to save my sanity


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 16, 2008)

MadTripper said:
			
		

> Well, the effort is not worth it in the end for me.  My second fell today   Ahhh, what to do..what to do...
> Tripper



Don't be hard on yourself...I can't even stack rows correctly. Wth all your land don't you have a barn or outbuilding you can make a hasty lean-to with saplings and tarps?


----------



## MadTripper (Oct 16, 2008)

I plan on adding a leanto style roof off the south side of my house which is where I bring wood into the basement.  I have a huge pole barn from about 1950 but it is filled with stuff at the moment.  Here is a picture of it before we built our house and it was fairly empty.  Now it has a 48 GMC in one bay, a 2005 Tundra in a bay, the 801 Powermaster in a bay, the tractor implements in another bay, my 74 Landcruiser apart in a bay, and some building supplies in a bay.  Not to mention, the carry from there to the house isn't ideal.







Tripper


----------

